# Grace Potter's Vermont



## dmc (Nov 15, 2010)

I love her... just sayin...


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 15, 2010)

When I read it quickly I thought you were refferin to her:


----------



## dmc (Nov 15, 2010)

dude...


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Yo Grace Potter Rocks ---------------she went to school here at St Lawrence and has allowed the school to use her stuff on some promotional materials . The Pr staff at SLU  have told me that she and her drummer are sbsolutely GREAT  to work with 

Rock On Grace !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billski (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm a bit more aligned with Grace _Slick_


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 15, 2010)

she's a great american for sure


----------



## dmc (Nov 15, 2010)

billski said:


> I'm a bit more aligned with Grace _Slick_



Then you'd like this...


----------



## dmc (Nov 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> she's a great american for sure




Great side boob...


----------



## crank (Nov 15, 2010)

I saw her outside of Boston in September.  Good show - really like her sound.


----------

